# par meter   umol m2 levels for different stages.



## DankHobbyist

I searched online for the correct umol m2/s for seedlings clones vegetative & flower stages for our plant.  I couldn't find the page I was hoping to bookmark.  Can someone set me straight if my memory is off.

Seedlings/clones 200 umol per m2/s
Vegetative              500 umol per m2/s
Flowering               1000 umol per m2/s

For perspective.  Correct me if I'm wrong,  noon at equator- is 1800 umol per m2/s.  If this is correct why does everyone say 1000 is target for flowering.


----------



## DankHobbyist

650-800 veg and 1000-1200 for flower  200 seeds and cuttings.


----------



## Hushpuppy

The problem is no one here uses the umol measure for lighting. Most of us use lumens per sqft of growing area at a standard average distance of 12". I don't know how to translate the 2 methods because the umol per sqM is a measure of light received as opposed to light output measured at 12" ffrom source. The umol method of measure is probably more accurate and better way to measure usable light energy but no one has learned to do it this way.


----------

